# Termite damage but no live bugs, should I be concerned?



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Find out what path they used to get in and make sure that path is blocked. 

If you want to go further you can get a guaranteed termite treatment similar to what they do on new houses, which means trenching all around the foundation on the outside, and drilling holes at regular intervals all around the basement floor perimeter and garage if you have one. Cost several thousand.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

I think I know roughly where they entered, but hard to say exactly where. There aren't any outward signs, it's only when I ripped out old siding that I saw the studs and sill plates were damaged, some parts severely. I was thinking of getting an inspection, but really wonder what an inspector would find other than what I'm seeing.


----------



## Theodore2 (Sep 4, 2015)

I had similar situation. When I bought my house, termites had chewed into sill plate and band joist under kitchen sink (which had been leaking for years). But it was old damage and no current sign of them. 10years later, still no sign of them. 

If you're regularly vigilant, know what to look for, and if your structure is conducive to foundation observation (i.e. no deck in the way, full unfinished basement, etc), you can leave it be. An inspection may give you peace-of-mind, but no guarantee either way. If your neighborhood is termite-prone, you may have to do what Chuck F. suggested.\

Theodore


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want to be super vigilant, install termite monitoring stations and check them regularly. Pros can check the bait stations wirelessly, but you can pull them out and check them visually. Termites will eat that before they eat your house.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

What is your location ? In Iowa , a guy can take a low cost safety/handling class at the community college & get a permit to DIY .


----------

